# H.F.s Nightmare 2.0 the seguel



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Ops!! My bad, deleted post, thought I was in the adult section, sorry bout that. Mod. please delete this thread. 

Thanks- Mike B.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Otay, since no mod.s ever deleted this tread, I'll start a G.P. censored version also. Figures I'm using on my second version of Fuseli's Nightmare are Sideshow's Demon Putting Out His Eyes and a classic style female sculpt by C.H. member Ehren (pretty nice ain't she). I might just like this one better than the first. I'll post some W.I.P. pic.s as I get a little more done.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

you're supposed to put black boxes over the eyes too. :tongue:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Hummmmm, which direction to pose her? I have a tendency to go with first photo as she's going to have a hand mirror dangling from her hand expressing her vanity but then 2nd photo shows gracefull lines of her form....dicisions, dicisions....


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Made base using picture frame and thin piece of plywood and have most of the bedding done using Elmer's adhesive spray to stiffen and shape frabic.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Ever tried Stiffy fabric stiffener?


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

No, have heard of it but never tried it. When I built my first version of this, I just used what I had on hand. It worked so well I've just stuck with it, dries almost plastic hard after 3 coats. How's the Stiffy work for you?


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Almost finished with the big guy, but getting kind of burnt out working on him. Going to work a wall with round window and flames and come back to him later, but here's what he looks like so far.


----------



## Redbryder (May 28, 2011)

*Adult Section?*



OKCmike said:


> Ops!! My bad, deleted post, thought I was in the adult section, sorry bout that. Mod. please delete this thread.
> 
> Thanks- Mike B.


Hi,
How do I get to the adult section? I wouldn't mind building a diorama or two of this.
Thanks for your time,
Redbryder


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Red,
You just have to put in a request to the Administrator, Hank, but you do have to be a forum member for a time and have so many posts to obtain the double top secret clearance to enter. Shoot him an email after ya been around awhile. 
And now for something completely different: here's what I'm thinking of using for a background effect for the dio. Playing around with mocking it up to see if I like the millwork. The wall is short as far as scale goes, however I'm going for effect and not accuracy.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's a progress update for ya. Placed the figure on the bed to get a feel on how to finish the shading. Still have to paint the darker tones and highlights. Had her painted as a blond, but just didn't like it. Don't usually paint black hair as can't do much as far as washes and highlights. :freak:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Finished the female figure, don't feel like I'm improving as much as I'd like but oh well. I'll try harder on the next one, I'm calling her finished.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Finally finished and presented for your GP rated viewing enjoyment.


----------

